# Censorship



## jefmcg (29 Apr 2016)

This site has a list of words that are banned. I'm not a huge fan of that, but it's not my site. It's the price of admission I am happy to pay. If you use a banned word, it will be replaced in the posting and you can see that immediately. Simple system, and it works. 

But now there seems to be second class of words that can be replaced according to whims of the moderators. Can we have a list of words that each moderator doesn't like, so I can avoid my postings being edited to use phrases I would never use?



jefmcg said:


> Oatmeal. Everything else is weird stuff designed to prevent self-gratification.
> *Last edited by a moderator: 5 minutes ago*



It's a bit amusing, as I was making point about a weird, Victorian attitude to m*st*rb*t**n, and it seems to have been modified by someone who has the same weird, Victorian attitude.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (29 Apr 2016)

I'm with you on this one. I've been forced to inadvertently say "shoot" a few times even though I'm a pacifist, albeit one with a foul mouth. Shoot just doesn't work. Look at:
1) I shoot you not.
2) You are shooting me.
3) Do you always drink that shoot?
4) I nearly shot myself when I saw that ghost.
5) How far can you shoot?
6) Waiter, can I please have one of those salads with croutons and shoot in it?
7) Horse-shoot. That's just plain cruel.
8) What sort of shoot is that you are shooting up with ?
9) Shoot knows where my car keys are.
10) There's lots of shoot on TV but none of it is violence related.


----------



## Rooster1 (29 Apr 2016)

Yeah, I used the name Halfords the other day and it got changed to Halfrauds.

But in all seriousness, we are all grown ups right, the occasional minor profanities can co-exist can they not.


----------



## Markymark (29 Apr 2016)

I typed out dirty smelly layabout and it replaced it with Yorkshireman.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (29 Apr 2016)

Markymark said:


> I typed out dirty smelly layabout and it replaced it with Yorkshireman.


You are shooting me, aren't you?


----------



## Markymark (29 Apr 2016)

Yellow Saddle said:


> You are shooting me, aren't you?


No, that would be Mancunian.


----------



## jefmcg (29 Apr 2016)

During spring, I'm avoiding any mention of d*ffodils, in case anyone gets the wrong idea.


----------



## Crackle (29 Apr 2016)

self-gratification artist has been on the list for some time. It's Shaun's preference and his site. Sometimes i don't even type the actual word but the modified one. Like; markymark is a complete daffodil. I actually typed daffodil. Although to be fair to him, I could have typed self-gratification artist too.


----------



## Rooster1 (29 Apr 2016)

Camels Foot


----------



## jefmcg (29 Apr 2016)

Crackle said:


> self-gratification artist has been on the list for some time. It's Shaun's preference and his site. Sometimes i don't even type the actual word but the modified one. Like; markymark is a complete daffodil. I actually typed daffodil. Although to be fair to him, I could have typed self-gratification artist too.


But if you typed "masturbation" it would not have been changed. Nor is masturbator. self-gratification artist is, I guess, but that's a term of (often friendly) abuse.


----------



## Crackle (29 Apr 2016)

jefmcg said:


> But if you typed "masturbation" it would not have been changed. Nor is masturbator. self-gratification artist is, I guess, but that's a term of (often friendly) abuse.


True. I kind of like the randomness of it.


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Apr 2016)

There was a thing on the telly recently about a daffodil festival. It made me laugh.


----------



## Rooster1 (29 Apr 2016)

I don't get the whole Daffod.... hang on, I think I get it.


----------



## jefmcg (29 Apr 2016)

Crackle said:


> True. I kind of like the randomness of it.


It's not random, though. It seems pretty clear: w*nk is slang, and a term of abuse. Masturbation is the correct english word for it. Same with daffodil. Don't mind the word being banned, but I hope I could help another female cyclist about how to avoid saddle sores, without her having to puzzle out botanical euphemisms.


----------



## jefmcg (29 Apr 2016)

Rooster1 said:


> I don't get the whole Daffod.... hang on, I think I get it.


Type all the bad words you know, then hit the "preview" button (You may have to hit the "More Options..." button first). That will show you how the censorship works.


----------



## Jody (29 Apr 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Type all the bad words you know, then hit the "preview" button (You may have to hit the "More Options..." button first). That will show you how the censorship works.




shoot fiddle fark twat daffodil peanut  err......... they missed one.


----------



## jefmcg (29 Apr 2016)

Jody said:


> shoot fiddle fark twat daffodil peanut  err......... they missed one.


PREVIEW BUTTON!!!!

Lol.


----------



## Jody (29 Apr 2016)

jefmcg said:


> PREVIEW BUTTON!!!!
> 
> Lol.



I did. Thought I would post the results 

Wonder how many they have missed?


----------



## Yellow Saddle (29 Apr 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Type all the bad words you know, then hit the "preview" button.



System overload. Server Crash! I know a shootload of bad words in many languages. I wonder if _merde _is censored?


Edit minutes later: Aha! I've found a loophole.


----------



## Jody (29 Apr 2016)

Jody said:


> Wonder how many they have missed?



Quite a few by the looks of it!


----------



## summerdays (29 Apr 2016)

I'm not commentating on the specific one that the OP was talking about, but in general mods will change words if the person is trying to get around the swear filter by various means, so we will change it so that the alternative word appears. 

The site is run to be family friendly, and if you want to swear lots there are plenty of other places where you can vent your frustration but it is part of this sites character, and people like the friendly banter they can have on here. 

I must admit I find the daffodil one particularly funny (and we do notice that some people don't even invoke the swear filter but use the word directly).


----------



## Profpointy (29 Apr 2016)

I think it was the other place but I used a very mildy impolite word that got substituted for <rude word removed> making my post appear far ruder than leaving the original post uncensored

They're a bit over zealous over there which presents particular difficulties for legitimate discussion of saddles and comfort unless you are going to sound like a prim parent talking to a toddler.

That said, gratuoitous swearing or offensive terms are unecessary and lazy, and can discourage this from being a friendly and "inclusive" (cliche alert) place. Personal or argumentative posts are probably a worse problem than (within reason) bad language.

The mods get it pretty much right I think. If we had complete free speech this would soon degenerate leaving only a very narrow residue of contributers left doing little more than. swearing at each other.

The ignore feature is pretty good too, though I do tend to relent periodically, something lacking in the other place.


----------



## growingvegetables (29 Apr 2016)

Yellow Saddle said:


> .... Aha! I've found a loophole.


So have I - type it in Scots 

Not only does "shite" sound better, but it gets through. And therefore reserved for very special occasions .


----------



## winjim (29 Apr 2016)

Why is everybody swearing? This thread isn't about swearing.


----------



## oldfatfool (29 Apr 2016)

who gives a fark


----------



## Dayvo (29 Apr 2016)

jefmcg said:


> During spring, I'm avoiding any mention of d*ffodils, in case anyone gets the wrong idea.



Whatever you do, don't mention daffodils and Welshmen in the same sentence.


----------



## Racing roadkill (29 Apr 2016)

I feel sorry for the poor daffodils.


----------



## Dayvo (29 Apr 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> I feel sorry for the poor daffodils.



Look at 'em! Daffodils - every one of 'em. (Not the bods looking out the window, BTW. They're probably nobbers).


----------



## Racing roadkill (29 Apr 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Look at 'em! Daffodils - every one of 'em. (Not the bods looking out the window, BTW. They're probably nobbers).


I wonder what they used to fertilise the daffodils ( horse shoot I'd imagine).


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (29 Apr 2016)

View: https://youtu.be/WmRTUNh1vPo


----------



## Prometheus (29 Apr 2016)

Resolution, overshadowed with purge of doubt; heightened by the cruel crust of administrators, and the spurns of post.


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Look at 'em! Daffodils - every one of 'em. (Not the bods looking out the window, BTW. *They're probably nobbers). *


Why bring the Irish in on this?


----------



## theclaud (29 Apr 2016)

summerdays said:


> *I'm not commentating on the specific one that the OP was talking about, *but in general mods will change words if the person is trying to get around the swear filter by various means, so we will change it so that the alternative word appears.
> 
> The site is run to be family friendly, and if you want to swear lots there are plenty of other places where you can vent your frustration but it is part of this sites character, and people like the friendly banter they can have on here.
> 
> I must admit I find the daffodil one particularly funny (and we do notice that some people don't even invoke the swear filter but use the word directly).



Why not, seeing as it didn't involve any swearing or any attempt to bypass the filters, and the tampering with the post was nothing more than absurd knee-jerk prudery? Why not just restore the original post and admit it was silly? Saying who did it is not necessary.


----------



## Tanis8472 (29 Apr 2016)

daffodil arse shoot fiddle fanny

Well that comes out well LOL


----------



## ufkacbln (30 Apr 2016)

There is a universal way of getting around ANY censorship...... but I am keeping it to myself


----------



## srw (30 Apr 2016)

theclaud said:


> Why not, seeing as it didn't involve any swearing or any attempt to bypass the filters, and the tampering with the post was nothing more than absurd knee-jerk prudery? Why not just restore the original post and admit it was silly? Saying who did it is not necessary.



My suspicion is that whichever moderator changed it doesn't know the rather odd beliefs of Dr Kellogg, which is what @jefmcg was referring to.

Perhaps the following passage from Wikipedia should be compulsory reading for all moderators?



> Kellogg thought that masturbation was the worst evil one could commit; he often referred to it as "self-abuse". He was a leader of the anti-masturbation movement, and promoted extreme measures to prevent masturbation.[25][26][27] In addition, Kellogg thought that diet played a huge role in masturbation and that a bland diet would decrease excitability and prevent masturbation. Thus, Kellogg invented Corn Flakes breakfast cereal in 1878. He hoped that feeding children this plain cereal every morning would help to combat the urges of "self-abuse".[28][29][30]


 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Harvey_Kellogg#Masturbation_prevention


----------



## ufkacbln (30 Apr 2016)

[QUOTE 4258631, member: 45"]I remember the days when you couldn't type Scunthorpe on this forum.[/QUOTE]

Yes you could....

If you were very, very naughty and knew how to work round it


----------



## snorri (30 Apr 2016)

I don't believe I've invoked the services of the swear filter yet but think the substitution of a naughty word with a completely different and meaningless word just emphasises the fact that the poster has used a naughty word. 
A self defeating facility which merely encourages some posters to use naughty words.


----------



## srw (30 Apr 2016)

Many of us don't believe there is any such thing as a naughty word. @Shaun disagrees, which his prerogative, and I'm quite happy to go along with the consequences.

Moderation is mostly very good, but sometimes amusingly silly, as in the case in the OP.


----------



## ufkacbln (30 Apr 2016)

I have been "moderated".... and survived

The whole point is that we are privileged to have a voice on this forum... and there is an awful lot more leeway than on some others, however there are limits that are set by the moderators, and whether you agree to them (or not) you use the site by those rules


----------



## Tanis8472 (30 Apr 2016)

Somebody think of the children 

Seriously, as a site that caters to all cyclists, including children, I don't have a problem with moderation/censorship within reason.
Certain words for example, but changing posts on other words is a bit OTT


----------



## Markymark (30 Apr 2016)

I have been moderated a few times. Usually when I'm arguing with a massive nobber. Quite happy as by then my point has been made.


----------



## Crackle (30 Apr 2016)

Is moderated a euphemism for something then?


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Apr 2016)

srw said:


> My suspicion is that whichever moderator changed it doesn't know the rather odd beliefs of Dr Kellogg, which is what @jefmcg was referring to.
> 
> Perhaps the following passage from Wikipedia should be compulsory reading for all moderators?
> 
> ...


Well in that case I'm gonna stop buying his Cornflakes ....


----------



## ufkacbln (30 Apr 2016)

Crackle said:


> Is moderated a euphemism for something then?




If you ask @Fnaar, I am sure we can arrange for Ms Goodbody to become a moderator - then you can expect a jolly good spanking!


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Apr 2016)

Mods - please feel free to edit any of the claptrap that I post. You can only improve it.


----------



## ufkacbln (30 Apr 2016)

jefmcg said:


> But if you typed "masturbation" it would not have been changed. Nor is masturbator. self-gratification artist is, I guess, but that's a term of (often friendly) abuse.



I prefer "Onanist", although the definition is varied


----------



## ufkacbln (30 Apr 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Well in that case I'm gonna stop buying his Cornflakes ....


With or without "milk"


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Apr 2016)

Cunobelin said:


> With or without "milk"


----------



## Scoosh (30 Apr 2016)

*MOD CONFESSION TIME: 
*
I am the one who Edited @jefmcg's post.

In a thread about _breakfast cereal_, I was surprised  - nay even shocked  - to find how quickly (11 posts) things had turned to masturbation. I confess to having been unaware of the Victorian connection to oatmeal and, now that I am wiser  and more knowledgeable , have no hesitation in re-editing the post back to it's original form.

We don't deliberately set out to 'censor' CycleChat but we do seek to administer the UG&R, which have had quite a few tweaks over the years - and how many of us Members read them even occasionally to see if anything has changed ? Shaun usually posts about any changes but not everyone sees those posts either.

The other point to please remember is that many of us have been around CC for quite some time, have met and made friends (or not-friends even ) of other members - people we would never have met but for our connection through CC. This has led to familiarity and a certain understanding of the context in which a post is viewed/received and thus the response - which can be quite confusing or disturbing to a newer member, who doesn't know the background nor the relationship between older members. Equally, it is easy to forget that things like swearing might, in context, be amusing to some members but not all and still needs to preserve the "Fun and friendly cycling community" to visitors and younger family people.

We are not perfect Mods  but we do try to keep the lid on things getting out of hand and we do always read all the Reported posts, discuss them if necessary and take action as agreed and appropriate. Equally we sometimes just act before a Report has been made, if we see something ourselves. We, just like you, want to keep the buzz, vibe and unique atmosphere of CycleChat and we do what we can to assist Shaun in cycling internet world domination  maintaining CC as the foremost, friendliest and most informative internet cycling forum.

Thank you if you have managed to read all of this !


----------



## Andrew_P (30 Apr 2016)

If nothing else I have now learnt about Kellogg. Which was quite interesting to say the least, bet he was a massive winker


----------



## Crackle (30 Apr 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> If nothing else I have now learnt about Kellogg. Which was quite interesting to say the least, bet he was a massive winker


Just so long as it wasn't into the cornflakes.


----------



## Mugshot (30 Apr 2016)

Frosties


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (30 Apr 2016)

Mugshot said:


> Frosties


Don't sugar coat it


----------



## classic33 (30 Apr 2016)

Scoosh said:


> *MOD CONFESSION TIME:
> *
> I am the one who Edited @jefmcg's post.
> 
> ...



There's longer, multi-coloured posts than this.


----------



## coffeejo (1 May 2016)

This thread is why I'm having toast for breakfast.


----------



## ufkacbln (1 May 2016)

> *Blackadder*: Baldrick, fix us some coffee will you? And try to make it taste slightly less like mud this time.
> *Baldrick*: It's not easy, I'm afraid, Captain.
> *Blackadder*: Why is this?
> *Baldrick*: It _is_ mud. We ran out of coffee thirteen months ago.
> ...


----------



## srw (1 May 2016)

Scoosh said:


> *MOD CONFESSION TIME:
> *
> I am the one who Edited @jefmcg's post.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your honesty.

(Omnes: "Creep!")

To be honest I suspect that any child who finds this place in the least bit attractive knows and uses more swearwords than most of the adults. And if it were up to me I'd moderate yelliw-faced things. Since banning them doesn't seem to be all that popular I'd introduce a feature into the code that randomly swapped them around. It would be an entertaining new game -Russian Smiley Roulette. Will you're winking thing intending to indicate a joke be turned into a thing flipping the finger?


----------



## theclaud (1 May 2016)

srw said:


> Since banning them doesn't seem to be all that popular



You have a gift for understatement.


----------



## theclaud (1 May 2016)

coffeejo said:


> This thread is why I'm having toast for breakfast.


Tomorrow I'm just going to have a bowl of porridge and then **** myself stupid.
















Wot?


----------



## jefmcg (1 May 2016)

Scoosh said:


> I am the one who Edited @jefmcg's post.




I honestly thought everyone knew that story. You must have thought I was very weird to make the leap from cornflakes to ... self love (so many euphemisms, so little time). And even if you wondered, you probably didn't want "masturbation breakfast cereal" in your search history.


----------



## theclaud (1 May 2016)

jefmcg said:


> so many euphemisms, so little time


----------



## ufkacbln (1 May 2016)

I remember when Crocs first became popular with Nurses.

One of the girls in Casualty found a site Sweet Feet Shoes that offered an NHS discount. The plan was to order half a dozen pairs and get a discount

When they put "Sweet Feet" into Google, the results were very little to do with Crocs!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (2 May 2016)

To me this just proves that censorship is the similar to Communism / Dictatorship. A few trying to stop the masses having free speech, the masses always find a way around the ruling parties rules.

The mods lack of knowledge about a subject they 'modded' demonstrated an abuse of power, and a little glimpse into their childhood.

Other forums I go on are far more fun and open minded but despite the lack of OTT mods, suprisingly haven't descended into chaos and disgusting depths of dipravity.


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 May 2016)

just_fixed said:


> To me this just proves that censorship is the similar to Communism / Dictatorship.


Indeed. And my bike is _similar_ to a Saturn V rocket, both being forms of human transport.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (2 May 2016)

User said:


> A touch unfair. You cannot expect everyone to know everything.


Hence, one should not mod everything, no?


----------



## ColinJ (2 May 2016)

I don't like being told what to do/what not to do but OTOH I don't want people to be able to (for example) insert ISIS beheading videos in whatever thread they want. You could argue that members doing that would soon become very unpopular and they might feel pressured not to do it, but I would rather a Mod just deleted such content and a warning be given to the offender.

I do think that there should be an explanation given to anybody whose post is modded. That could be done openly e.g. "_Several unhelpful messages have been posted in this thread. Please stay on topic and remain respectful to the opinions of other members_" or privately e.g. "_You have been given several warnings for posting offensive videos. If you do it again you will be banned from the forum_".


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (2 May 2016)

User said:


> How could you reasonably know what to mod and what not to mod. As a wiser man than me said, in a slightly different context, "M is for the mistakes we sometimes make, surely a bit of controversy is part of the game's appeal."


A wise man should ask questions before judging others, no?

Confucius may have said - "only mod when Google-Fu is great".


----------



## shouldbeinbed (2 May 2016)

just_fixed said:


> A wise man should ask questions before judging others, no?



You've quizzed Shaun and the mods on the absolutes of what went on behind the scenes before leaping in in quite a judgemental fashion, no?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (2 May 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> You've quizzed Shaun and the mods on the absolutes of what went on behind the scenes before leaping in in quite a judgemental fashion, no?



Ah, maybe you've not read the whole thread, the mod in question has acknowledged his lack of knowledge (see what I did there) and as such edited his edit (did it again). Please take my comments tongue in cheek and don't get upset over words on an Internet forum.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (2 May 2016)

just_fixed said:


> Ah, maybe you've not read the whole thread, the mod in question has acknowledged his lack of knowledge (see what I did there) and as such edited his edit (did it again). Please take my comments tongue in cheek and don't get upset over words on an Internet forum.


 Ah, I did see Scoosh's response and mea culpa. Mistakes should be allowed to happen and be forgiven if they're acknowledged and put right.
Having been a mod elsewhere, If I had to research to the n'th degree every last reference in every post I saw then I'd need a full time salaried position. Mods on here are volunteers of their own time, no?

As you point out, the mod in question held their hands up and put right their mistake, on what is after all only words on an internet forum (see what I did there - we can all play the patronising card), you still chose to let rip after that had happened, hardly fair play.

As for tongue in cheek, yeah, OK, maybe that's how it sounded in your head.


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 May 2016)

theclaud said:


> Tomorrow I'm just going to have a bowl of porridge and then **** myself stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well?


----------



## theclaud (2 May 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Well?


I didn't realise a ride report was expected!


----------



## coffeejo (2 May 2016)

theclaud said:


> I didn't realise a ride report was expected!


Please, no photos.


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 May 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Please, no photos.


Oi!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (2 May 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Ah, I did see Scoosh's response and mea culpa. Mistakes should be allowed to happen and be forgiven if they're acknowledged and put right.
> Having been a mod elsewhere, If I had to research to the n'th degree every last reference in every post I saw then I'd need a full time salaried position. Mods on here are volunteers of their own time, no?
> 
> As you point out, the mod in question held their hands up and put right their mistake, on what is after all only words on an internet forum (*see what I did there - we can all play the patronising card*), you still chose to let rip after that had happened, hardly fair play.
> ...


Hmm, I've no idea as to why you think I was patronising. But your use of fancy phrases, and letting me know that you once held a position of power have done the job and I feel chastised and put in my place.


----------



## Profpointy (2 May 2016)

just_fixed said:


> Hmm, I've no idea as to why you think I was patronising. But your use of fancy phrases, and letting me know that you once held a position of power have done the job and I feel chastised and put in my place.



well you will surely concede that the above is patronising at any rate


----------



## raleighnut (2 May 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Well?


He finds it difficult to reply as he has lost his sight and the hairy palms make it difficult to type anything.


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 May 2016)

raleighnut said:


> He finds it difficult to reply as he has lost his sight and the hairy palms make it difficult to type anything.


.... And the gender reassignment


----------



## Profpointy (2 May 2016)

just_fixed said:


> Hmm, I've no idea as to why you think I was patronising. But your use of fancy phrases, and letting me know that you once held a position of power have done the job and I feel chastised and put in my place.



well dear boy, a word of advice. Never let yourself be patronised.


....i'll get my coat


----------



## raleighnut (3 May 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> .... And the gender reassignment


Whoops,


----------



## Milkfloat (3 May 2016)

Well I think the moderating on this forum is good. For a start, a thread like this is allowed to continue (for now).


----------



## ufkacbln (3 May 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> .... And the gender reassignment



You used to get a free toy in my day!


----------

